

Faster docs for iOS - nerdtastic5

A while back I got frustrated with slogging through the ultra slow Apple documentation pages. I kept asking "Why is it faster to lookup the UIView docs in Google than directly on developer.apple.com?" So one afternoon I cooked up this super-simple page to make it quicker to get to the docs:<p><pre><code>  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1892875/ios/ios_search.html
</code></pre>
Just start typing a class name in the box. It autocompletes for most class names, or you can hit "enter" and it will run a little Google search for you. Stackoverflow answers are thrown in just for grins.<p>As you can see, this little page is super primitive, but in fact I use it constantly when I'm programming on iOS, just to avoid that molasses-like Apple interface. If anyone feels like expanding on this script or building a better version - please have at it.
======
adamjernst
This is great! The Apple doc browsers are SO awful. I've filed a report with
Apple about it. The problem seems to be that their search/index code always
runs locally and is abysmally slow.

Can you auto-select the top result by default? It's a drag to press down-arrow
to select the first result.

------
frankus
I actually find the built-in Xcode documentation (⌘⌥?) reasonably snappy (and
I'm on a pretty slow Core i3 box whose only redeeming feature is 16GB of RAM).

I would definitely choose Google (or your app -- it's pretty slick) over the
current documentation web site.

------
xuki
Try Dash, it's great

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dash/id458034879?mt=12>

------
infamouscow
I really like the free OS X application Ingredients -
<http://fileability.net/ingredients/>

